# Crappie found



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A bunch of us went camping this weekend and in my free time i was exploring, i found a lake back in the woods absolutely full of crappie i must have cought a few dozen crappie in a short period of time some of them topping a pound or more, after that i started tossing a white trick worm on a Texas rig and caught 3 or 4 bowfins and lost a good bitt of them also landing 5 bass one of the bass was a little over 4lbs., then right before sun set i sat some bush hooks in it just to find three of the hooks straighten out the next morning, the only way in is by kayak and u have to drag it threw the woods a quarter mile i didn't see any signs of people fishing in it, i think i found a treasure unexplored by man:whistling:All the fight were caught at around high noon in the heat of the day damn bowfins ate all my lures, imagine what the daylight bite would be like.​


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If I were you I would keep that spot between me and maybe my fishing partner. Is it on public or private land?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

The hook deal could be turtles, of course who knows there maybe cats that big in the pond. All in all sounds good as long as its not private.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its not private its deep in the woods of a old cypress swamp that has dried into a beautiful lake


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like you hit the jackpot.:thumbup: That is what I have always wanted to find.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that u got my mouth watering for crappie. Where's it at?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I kept a few for frying at the camp site had some hungry mouths to feed, and a bowfin to use as limb line bait hears the only picture we took of the fish


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is that bowfin what you were using when you had the hooks get straightened out?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes:shifty:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on cathunter that's just plain out wrong to tell us all about this special spot and not tell us where it is? Nice catch though!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice! Man it seems it is hard to find a honey hole any where any more. Good report man.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea there very fare in between these days


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

email me the gps coordinates ASAP. I promise I won't tell anyone.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its all ready in the mail:yes:


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll have to look at your escambia river video to see if I can find that spot. lol looked like there were some like that off the river.


----------

